# Do you tuck in your shirt under a sweater?



## phil ritchie (May 21, 2010)

I see women wearing sweaters over their untucked shirts like this. I don't think it looks good on a man. Is this a good way to wear a sweater over a shirt?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks fine on a boat. Context is everything. Always ask: Where am I?

Under sweaters I only wear OCBDs which I always tuck in. In most cases off the boat you should tuck that sucker in.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Tucked. I can't stand it when I see a man with his shirt untucked under a sweater. It looks fine on a woman, but men....please tuck.

Danny


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

phil ritchie said:


> I see women wearing sweaters over their untucked shirts like this. I don't think it looks good on a man. Is this a good way to wear a sweater over a shirt?


Wonderful picture. Clearly his shirt has come untucked in the course of his nautical exertions, and he doesn't give a damn. He is not affecting a style. I find the trim cut, high-water khakis and boat sneakers strangely touching.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I have always tucked, but I have never had occasion to wear a sweater on a boat.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Untucked. Because I like the casual prep look . (I will, however, tuck in my shirt if the situation calls for it)


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Funny thing, when I clicked on the thread I read it as " Do you tuck your shirt into your underwear"... 

Anyway, If your 20 something and your wearing a dress or button down shirt with long tails, and feeling especially hip/trendy some day... sure. 

For any other male, I'd have to say no.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Always. Cold enough for a sweater, cold enough for a tuck.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Untucked. Because I like the casual prep look .


That's fine, provided you just got thru hanking on your jib!!

Otherwise, tuck-it!!

JFK is lucky he didn't lose those shades, must be glued to his face!!


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

David_E said:


> Funny thing, when I clicked on the thread I read it as " Do you tuck your shirt into your underwear"...
> 
> Anyway, If your 20 something and your wearing a dress or button down shirt with long tails, and feeling especially hip/trendy some day... sure.
> 
> For any other male, I'd have to say no.


Haha, let's hope no one here is tucking their shirt into their underwear... As someone on the back end of his 20s I'd say it's a bad idea regardless of age; only with the casual sprezaturra JFK displays here can it look good hanging out.

Hopefully no one will say it's trad to tuck your shirt into your underwear in the near future or there could be an epidemic. That's not a good idea for anybody.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Looks fine on a boat. Context is everything. Always ask: Where am I?
> 
> Under sweaters I only wear OCBDs which I always tuck in. In most cases off the boat you should tuck that sucker in.


Well said. Agree 100 percent!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I at least fold my shirt under a sweater thereby giving the appearance of tucking my shirt in. Perhaps it is not the best way to treat a shirt. With my postoperative weight gain this has become increasingly more difficult, but it looks less sloppy. I am also trying to incorporate a belt more often.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

For a straight-hemmed shirt that is meant, when worn alone, to _not_ be tucked in, I would tuck it in if wearing a sweater over it. Always.

However, if I wanted an extremely casual, relaxed, carefree appearance, I might untuck a dressier shirt, the kind with a curved hem that is normally supposed to be always tucked in. In my personal opinion, untucked shirt tails under a sweater can look good; a loosely-tied tie, unbuttoned top button, neat jeans, and Vans shoes can complete that particular look.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I tuck my shirt in OVER the sweater.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Were I out sailing, or just doing something outdoors in general, and I was already wearing an untucked shirt then yes, I would definitely pull a sweater or sweatshirt on without tucking in the bottom layer. 

I seriously doubt that JFK got up in the morning and thought about his look. He probably threw on a shirt, khakis and his sneakers, grabbed a sweater and went out on the boat. When it got chilly enough he pulled on the sweater.

If you have to think about the impression it gives, or whether you should wear your shirt tucked in or not, then you are trying way too hard.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

"I seriously doubt that JFK got up in the morning and thought about his look."


Or did he... surely he wasn't that vain, with Time magazine taking shots on the yacht and all...

But seriously, tuck it in and be drunk (or occupied) enough not to care if it comes out.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Claybuster said:


> Tucked. I can't stand it when I see a man with his shirt untucked under a sweater. It looks fine on a woman, but men....please tuck.
> 
> Danny


Exactly my thoughts. Tuck it!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Claybuster said:


> Tucked. I can't stand it when I see a man with his shirt untucked under a sweater. It looks fine on a woman, but men....please tuck.
> 
> Danny


I don't think it looks that good when women do it: tuck it


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

David V said:


> I tuck my shirt in OVER the sweater.


On occasion, I like to wear my dress shirts long like a tunic and therefore no need to tuck in. Pants are optional!


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

While I do it all the time when I wear a finer v-neck sweater over a dress shirt, here it looks like JFK is wearing a heavy, casual sweater over a polo shirt. If you're in a situation where you can wear casual clothes, then you can leave your shirt untucked.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Tuck that stuff man!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Women and celebrities can do what they want but, the rest of us should tuck our shirts in!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to take a commuter train home from the city, the 4:05. At a certain stop, the train would be swarmed by boistrous young men from a local prep school with a coat-and-tie dress code. Nearly all these lads would be wearing their shirts out, tails flapping below their blazers, their collars unbuttoned, their tie-knots yanked down 2 or 3 inches. Knowing, as I did since my boy went there, that this would not be tolerated during school hours gave this look great charm. What am I getting ay here? Hmm, maybe that it can be a wonderfully expressive look, but only as a contrast to what is known to be the proper thing.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I say. The post by eagle is most astonishing.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Women and celebrities can do what they want but, the rest of us should tuck our shits in!


Lots of people take their fashion or style cues from celebrities, though.



The Rambler said:


> I used to take a commuter train home from the city, the 4:05. At a certain stop, the train would be swarmed by boistrous young men from a local prep school with a coat-and-tie dress code. Nearly all these lads would be wearing their shirts out, tails flapping below their blazers, their collars unbuttoned, their tie-knots yanked down 2 or 3 inches. Knowing, as I did since my boy went there, that this would not be tolerated during school hours gave this look great charm. What am I getting ay here? Hmm, maybe that it can be a wonderfully expressive look, but only as a contrast to what is known to be the proper thing.


That's exactly the type of look I was referring to earlier.


----------



## Bakerloo Line (Sep 12, 2006)

I always tuck, but then, I rarely wear sweaters.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*shiRts*



eagle2250 said:


> Women and celebrities can do what they want but, the rest of us should tuck our shits in!


That's shiRts


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I say. The post by eagle is most astonishing.


+1. This is why we should always use spell check!  Thanks all, for your understanding.


----------



## mkandel (May 4, 2010)

*I am tucking my shirt in my underpants*



JDDY said:


> Haha, let's hope no one here is tucking their shirt into their underwear... As someone on the back end of his 20s I'd say it's a bad idea regardless of age; only with the casual sprezaturra JFK displays here can it look good hanging out.
> 
> Hopefully no one will say it's trad to tuck your shirt into your underwear in the near future or there could be an epidemic. That's not a good idea for anybody.


 When I am wearing a sweater with a dress shirt I always have the shirt tucked in. I always tuck my shirt in my underpants and I am at the back end of my twenties. I have been doing so since I was in High School. Other than the fact that the waistband does show sometimes I don't see what is not good about it.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. This is why we should always use spell check!  Thanks all, for your understanding.


But seriously, one should keep shits tucked unless in the bathroom :x


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Long sleeve shirt, ocbd or otherwise, always tucked, whether I'm wearing a jumper or not. Anything less is a sign of immaturity and a delusion of one's own importance in the world of fashion


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

I always tuck a shirt in under a sweater, yes. But when I'm out sailing and it gets cold I'll throw on another layer, fashion faux pas be damned. I'm too busy handling the boat to worry about it. I imagine JFK did the same in this picture.



phil ritchie said:


> I see women wearing sweaters over their untucked shirts like this. I don't think it looks good on a man. Is this a good way to wear a sweater over a shirt?


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

mkandel said:


> When I am wearing a sweater with a dress shirt I always have the shirt tucked in. I always tuck my shirt in my underpants and I am at the back end of my twenties. I have been doing so since I was in High School. Other than the fact that the waistband does show sometimes I don't see what is not good about it.


To eliminate staining the tail of one's shirt.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Rarely tuck.. but then I don't even own a sweater/jumper.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

JFK must have just finished doing something strenuous with that jib -- otherwise he probably wouldn't be standing up in the bow. There's no way of knowing whether he saw that picture and thought, "Yes, that untucked shirt under the sweater gives just the right air of preppy casualness that I was aiming for," or "Oh, no! I can't believe the shirt came untucked and they took a picture of me like that!"


----------

